# Koi plötzlich gestorben



## Teichforum.info (30. März 2004)

Hallo,

bin neu hier! ..und gleich mit totem Koi.   

Gestern lag einer meiner Kois plötzlich tot im Teich.
Er war 45 cm lang, 1600g schwer, seit 5 Jahren in meinem Teich.

Füttere seit ca. 3 Wochen. Letzte Woche war er für ca. 2 Tage sehr lethargisch, "schlief" im flachen Wasser.
Dann war er wieder fit.

Merkwürdig, oder?


----------

